# What to Look For in a Dairy Goat



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

A Nigerian to be exact. I would like to know if there are pics and pages out there that describe what to look for. I don't plan to show but i dont want to water down the gene pool with bad breeding. This might be something if we could do a sticky at the top so it can be helpful to others. 
This is a good page i think but i need someone pointing to the areas there talking about. And i wish i could read the black and white pics.
http://nigeriandwarfgoat.weebly.com/choosing-a-quality-dairy-goat.html


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Biggest advice is to buy from a breeder who will be honest, and will tell you all about the goat's strengths and weaknesses. What you linked to is very good. :thumb:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Woodhaven Farm. Some breeders will not tell you the goat's faults and will exploit the fact that you are relatively new. Make sure you go through LOTS and LOTS of photos and familiarize yourself with the breed standards. Plus, there are definitely subjective aspects to the Nigerians. Some people prefer the more refined body style and some prefer the stockier style. I've seen both styles win at shows. Probably the biggest thing you can do as a breeder to help the breed (and, by the way, I REALLY applaud that you're concerned about that) would be to evaluate the bucklings that are born on your farm VERY carefully and wether all of those that should not be herd sires. A buckling needs to follow the breed standard AND his dam needs to have a superior udder in order to leave him intact. Too many bucklings are allowed to remain bucklings, in my humble opinion. I realize that there are LOTS of people out there who will probably disagree with me, but I believe very strongly in that one philosophy in order to help raise the breed as a whole...


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been going to alot of breeders sites to look at there goats. Thats how i realized my buck needed some improvement. I found a breeder i think i can trust as she is alot like Maple Hill. Only the best remain a buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think if you search the internet a bit, you could probably find those pictures online somewhere. You may even find them on ADGA. I think I saw those pictures in my Linear Appraisal package when I had a linear appraisal done last year.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

This site was pretty helpful to me...

http://www.debpnigerians.com/choosingyourgoat.htm


----------

